# Weaving links you would like to share.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I was just surfing found this one looked interesting has patterns for heddle looms.
http://schachtspindle.com/project-archives/


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This is a good link to start with to learn what the different fibers and what the numbers mean on the cones.
http://knitty.com/ISSUEff15/FEATff15GW/FEATff15GW.php


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a book I'd like to recommend. It is Inventive Weaving on a Little Loom, by Syne Mitchelle. ISBN 978-1-6032-972-6. (That's the librarian coming out of me) the book is fairly new. The copyright date is 2015.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have seen this book need to go look closer.


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

I have Inventive Weaving on a Little Loom, too. I highly recommend it. I also have The Weaver's Idea Book - Creative Cloth on a Rigid Heddle Loom, by Jane Patrck, and Weaving Made Easy, 17 Projects Using a Rigid Heddle Loom, by Liz Gipson. All my books are on my kindle, but I'd rather have hard copies so I could flip back and forth easier.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

sngbrd said:


> I have Inventive Weaving on a Little Loom, too. I highly recommend it. I also have The Weaver's Idea Book - Creative Cloth on a Rigid Heddle Loom, by Jane Patrck, and Weaving Made Easy, 17 Projects Using a Rigid Heddle Loom, by Liz Gipson. All my books are on my kindle, but I'd rather have hard copies so I could flip back and forth easier.


I have discovered that, while I don't mind reading books on my iPad - in fact, I think I prefer it - i don't like either magazines or craft books on my iPad. It's harder to browse or flip back & forth from one section to another. I'm going to look up those books you recommended. I also have several Craftsy classes, most of which I have bought on half price sale. The best in my opinion, is the beginning class taught by Angela Tong. I have learned so much with that class and am now ready to move on, but I still refer back to it from time to time. I have been weaving for less than a year. Never thought I wanted to weave because I thought you needed one of those large looms that take up most of the floor space in a room and then, I discovered rigid heddle looms.........


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> I have a book I'd like to recommend. It is Inventive Weaving on a Little Loom, by Syne Mitchelle. ISBN 978-1-6032-972-6. (That's the librarian coming out of me) the book is fairly new. The copyright date is 2015.


I bought that book yesterday. Couldn't put it down. Sat last night and put tabs where I know I will need to review and sticky note with questions I don't yet understand. Well worth the cost.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank you for all your suggestions. I ordered Inventive Weaving on a Little Loom and look forward to reading it. Like anything new, I just get lost in the terminology.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Here is another link I came across. I signed up for her news letter to.
https://yarnworker.com/where-weaving-lives/


----------

